# Issues with my 1 year old roof



## Fernanimal (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a large number of shingles that haven’t “settled down” on my one year old roof. Upon further inspection it seems that crooked nails are the culprit. The roofer came and addressed a couple of them and hasn’t come back to do the rest, stating this is normal in the industry and nothing to worry about. That was a couple of months ago. I didn’t agree with him and requested this to be corrected but in reality, this is pretty much affecting the whole roof. While the roof was being put on I was watching one of the guys with the nail gun - barely 18 years old and using the gun like he was Rambo which concerned me. I have now seen a couple nails starting to poke through the edge of some shingles. I’m afraid I’m going to be dealing with multiple leaks here soon enough. Pictures below. Roofer is a certified GAF installer - he is now refusing to answer my texts/calls. 

Am I being unreasonable? In reality I see no real fix other than a new roofing job just with the number of shingles that are popped up. What should I do?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That doesn't look too bad, except for the nail pops. Did the roofer offer any workmanship type warranty? If so and it was only for a year, you're SOL. And if you try going through the manufacturer, they will say the shingles are fine and not pay either. You are going to have to pay out of pocket for somebody to address the nail pops ( a super simple job). Or you could do it yourself.


----------



## Fernanimal (Sep 29, 2021)

2 years workmanship as the roofer is a certified GAF installer. He seems to think this is just normal. Hard to see in the pictures, but the nails in a lot of cases look like they are in 45 degree angles almost, with the edge of the nail head cutting through the shingle.

My last roof had zero defects like this and it was 15 years old.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You have some leverage then. be the squeaky wheel on any of their social media. Also, if you have any lawyer friends a sternly worded letter with the firm's letterhead had do wonders. Good luck.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah hit the nail on the head, so to speak. The reason the shingles are popping up like that is because the nails are all tangled in which is causing the shingle to bow in the middle. That's a mistake a lot of amateurs make


----------

